# FW Dreadfire Dreadnought arm?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Anyone know what this is? It has no image.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

it has no page now either. maybe a new weapon that's not quite ready yet?


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Hmm maybe another Contemptor arm perhaps?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It said it was for the MkIV dreadnought model.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Hmm 

Curious...


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

I caught one of these before, I saw the eldar shadow specters in the back of the eldar section on the website before they where released, It will reappear later today


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

MkIV Dreads, or any of the usual pattern Dreads, do not need any new weapons. I would have thought ant new Dread class weapons would be for the Comtemptor.

Who knows. We shall see.

SGMAlice


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Here are your Dreadfire arms. They are indeed for the MkIV.

SGMAlice


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm is this new as well?



















Looks nice, wish I'd gone with Salamanders after all.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Hmm is this new as well?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOO now that's pretty...i'm sure my Alpha legion sucessors could find a use for that with a bit of modding.


----------

